# Wine Making Talk Juice Order?



## seth8530 (Apr 12, 2013)

Howdy, thank you guys for your help and vocalization in my semi recent threads on making European style wine. It was very helpful. So helpful that I am going to ask again.

I talked to the nice guys over at M&M wine company and they have told me that I should be able to 6 gallon pails of juice for 70$ + 30$ shipping possibly cheaper. However, if I was to buy a pallet I would be able to get the shipping cut down to a flat rate of 200$.

So, I am considering buying in with some people to try and make the 200$ shipping worth it. 

Me personally Imagine myself wanting 4 pails, ie 2 pails of say pinot noir and perhaps 2 pails of say another European classic red. 

So I have two stage question,

1) How many packs of grape skins or how many lugs of grapes would I need to ferment on my reds to ensure proper colour and tannin extraction in 12 gallons of wine.

2) Do any of you want to buy in with me? The must would end up getting shippied to Knoxville this Fall. Not sure if that works for any of yall.... How this would work would mostly on the honour system unfortununtly I believe.. Where you guys would first send me a check for your shipping and juice pail contribution... Unless I could talk to M&M into letting us each pay them directly and get a pallet delivered to Knoxville with our collective orders.


Do you guys have any thoughts on the above?


----------



## NashChic (Apr 12, 2013)

How many pails make a pallet?


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think up to around 30.. but we could order a palllet with only 1 pail of we wanted toi think.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry were buying for $50 and pick them up. I odered 10 pails of Chilean this year.


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice deal, those prices are based on their chilean orders... but who knowz wjay the price will do


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2013)

HUH??????


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2013)

Seth, 

if you are trying to get a power buy going, you should 1. get your group together, 2. then look to the closest distributor who is willing to ship to you. You may get a much better deal and some members if you go this route.


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 13, 2013)

The only thing is that this is the closest distributer i know near me.. unless you know better which would be great


----------



## NashChic (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm interested, I'm just not sure. It would be my first juice buckets (which I want to do, but am slightly intimidated by) & I would have to drive from NashVegas for the pickup. I'm not sure I would want to risk getting more than a couple, so it would really be weighing the effort vs the benefit. Would these buckets be yeast inoculated & ph/acid adjusted? Of course, by fall I will have been making wine for a year, so maybe multiple all-juice buckets & adjusting my own acid, etc won't seem like the big, bad wolf waiting to prove I actually can't make good wine =)

Keep me posted!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 13, 2013)

The idea is a good one, but is dependant on a lot of members being near you that would like juice at the same time. You would do good to have M&M see if they can get a cheaper shipper. For me up here, most trucking companies want $250-300 per skid for shipping, but there are 2 of them that will give us $100-120 per skid. I just ordered a skid of bottles from Waterloo this week and using Howards Freight, the shipping is $110- if I don't ask for them, the first option would be over $250. By the way I think a full skid could hold more than 30, probaly about 70. A skid of bottles is over 110 cases, depending on size an how they are packed.

Good luck with it, it could be fun for you guys in your area. Maybe you can check with your local Home Brew Store and see if they could get a bulk order going like that and help everyone save. Good way for them to sell other supplies as everybody getting a pail or two may need yeast, acid blend, K-meta, etc.


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 13, 2013)

NashChic said:


> I'm interested, I'm just not sure. It would be my first juice buckets (which I want to do, but am slightly intimidated by) & I would have to drive from NashVegas for the pickup. I'm not sure I would want to risk getting more than a couple, so it would really be weighing the effort vs the benefit. Would these buckets be yeast inoculated & ph/acid adjusted? Of course, by fall I will have been making wine for a year, so maybe multiple all-juice buckets & adjusting my own acid, etc won't seem like the big, bad wolf waiting to prove I actually can't make good wine =)
> 
> Keep me posted!



I am pretty sure that these have not been inoculated with yeast before had. They might be "balanced" out though. I plan on getting 4, one of my buddies wants one or two. I might be able to convince my dad and brother to each buy one. So I am pretty sure we will be able to get a pallet. Of course, if you want to buy in that would also be great.



@ grapeman, asking a local brew store if they want to buy in would be an interisting idea. I will have to look into that. I think the reason why these shipping is so expensive is because they do not often ship to my area.


----------



## NashChic (Apr 13, 2013)

Okay. When do you plan to place an order?


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sometime in the summer, so you still have plenty of time to consider.


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok, I think my dad will sign on. I have talked to some people who do this kind of thing rather often and they said I can set up a paypal account where you all would pay me in advance and then I would be able to make the order that way. Also, if something bad happened I would be able to refund your money back. I will do some more research into this.


----------



## NashChic (Apr 29, 2013)

Do you have a list (or link) to the fall juice bucket options. Last I checked the M&M site, I only saw the info for the spring selections.


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 29, 2013)

Of course, this link is for last years so prices and selection should be a little different.. But all in all it should be mostly the same.

http://www.juicegrape.com/driver.aspx?topic=jgFallJuices


----------

